# Batteries For Ac Remote



## LarryMP (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello,
seems the remote for the Carrier A/C V unit needs special batteries that Radio Shack does not have, where can I get them?
thanks much:::


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nothing that special about them. I got our last ones at Target but I am surprised RS did not have them.

1.5 vdc model LR03, you need two of them. Basically they should be AAA batteries.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dude -- any AAA will work.... only thing special about them is that the remote will suck them dry in no time....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty...I think mine uses one of those round "watch" type batteries, but I could be wrong.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ours also uses AAA batteries
And get them anywhere









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ours uses AAA.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ours uses AAA.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]112946[/snapback]​


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ours uses AA batteries. We were confused by that wierd L03 stuff too, so you aren't the first.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> dude -- any AAA will work.... only thing special about them is that the remote will suck them dry in no time....
> [snapback]112847[/snapback]​


 Suck them dry is an understatement. I now take one of the 2 AAA out and leave it in the holder ready to fit next time. I also have a tooth pick in the same place in case I have to reset the remote.

David


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

The LO3 batteries are AAA batteries according to what I found on line. My remote uses AAA. I take my batteries out when not camping. When I am camping I turn on remote, turn on and set AC/Heater, then I turn away from AC/Heater Unit and push the off button on the remote to shut remote off. It will save on the batteries.

Linda


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep...

2 AAA here also...

We have the ole' Copper tops in right now....









Steve


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

The lithium ones last a lot longer. I put two in last year and still going strong. Same batteries I use for my digital camera.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> The lithium ones last a lot longer. I put two in last year and still going strong. Same batteries I use for my digital camera.
> [snapback]113508[/snapback]​


Did you use those in place of the AAA's, or did they come with them??

Thanks 
Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Morrowmd said:
> 
> 
> > The lithium ones last a lot longer. I put two in last year and still going strong. Same batteries I use for my digital camera.
> ...


They are AAA batteries, just cost about double the price. They seem to last about 4 times as long, though. They are silver in color and you can find them next to the other batteries.

Like I said, started using them in the digital camera and liked the fact that I didn't have to replace batteries every week.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Will have to try them out, thanks action . It seems like I read something about having to reset everything after changing batteries, anyone know about that









Thanks
Bill


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> Will have to try them out, thanks action . It seems like I read something about having to reset everything after changing batteries, anyone know about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a little button that you need to push inside the battery compartment - You need to use something like a toothpick to reset it.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

mjatalley said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > Will have to try them out, thanks action .Â It seems like I read something about having to reset everything after changing batteries, anyone know about that
> ...


Great, thanks alot







. Do I have to push anything on the AC unit too, or just the button in the remote?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> mjatalley said:
> 
> 
> > Grunt0311 said:
> ...


Just on the remote itself...........

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just regular old AAA's here as well.

LarryMP,

I must say I am impressed. Been a member for almost a year, and just now making your first post? Now THAT is what I call restraint!

A quality I am obviously not familiar with!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Grunt0311 said:
> 
> 
> > mjatalley said:
> ...


Thanks Steve


----------



## LarryMP (Jun 9, 2005)

Well I guess I just didn't have any questions!!!
Actually I got alot of info of this board, and read my manuel...
Yesterday I took the AC plate off and sealed off a void next to the vents to increase the AC Air flow,,, got this advise of this forem,

We wintered in Arizona with the outback this year, 28 foot 5th wheel,
and it did good,
our cat loved being in it for the winter,,,
thanks
for all the anwsers,
LarryMP


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That must have been a GREAT winter....


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Just regular old AAA's here as well.
> 
> LarryMP,
> 
> ...


Ours are AAA also. Must be something wrong with our remote. Aprox. a yr. and a half on the original batt. and still going strong.
















Doug, You are a master of understatement!









.
.
.

Our very own energizer bunny; he just keeps posting & posting & ...








_(50 posts a day.







) _Keep up the good work!








Dave 
_(P.S. just for the record, I prefer the copper tops myself.)_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> Doug, You are a master of understatement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is FUNNY!!!


----------

